# Revolution preempted for Sandy news



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

When I went to watch the recent Revolution episode I had the Baltimore local news for the hour. Does anyone know when this episode will air on the East Coast?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

expmag said:


> When I went to watch the recent Revolution episode I had the Baltimore local news for the hour. Does anyone know when this episode will air on the East Coast?


According to the local news at the time, the preempted episodes of Revolution and The Voice will air Thursday.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

It's up on nbc.com


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The real world is showing Revolution what a power disaster really looks like?

Or when do the riots and mayhem start and the government collapses?


----------



## adavidw (Feb 23, 2000)

Update: The Voice will air Thursday. Revolution is scheduled to air Friday. The comedies normally on Thursday get bumped a week with the exception of 30 Rock, which is moving a day earlier (to today) and taking Animal Practice's place.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Here in the Denver market Hawaii 5-0 was preempted as well.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Looks like it was a local decision. "Revolution" aired here.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Revolution aired on a sub-channel in my area.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

West Coasters, check your Hawaii 5-0 and other CBS programs from Monday the 29th. My Hawaii 5-0 was preempted and CBS said everything else was repeats that night.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Some Tuesday programming was affected as well.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Revolution was set to reair tonight at 8pm but was bumped by the telethon and will now air at 10pm.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

nbc.com says dateline at 10.. But I think I got revolution as normal on Monday..


----------

